# سبع خطوات نحو الصلاة المُستجابة "عملية جداً"



## avram (19 نوفمبر 2007)

سبع خطوات للصلاة المستجابة

أخوتي الأحباء:
مّن منا ما صلى يوماً ما لأجل امر ما ولم يّجد إستجابة!!
تُرى هل المشكلة في الله، أو لصعوبة الأمر، أو لأنها ليست إرادة الله 
أغتقد أن المشكلة ليست في الله فهو الذي وعدنا وقال أسالوا تُعطوا أطلبوا تجدوا أقرعوا يُفتح لكم  مت7:7
بل ويعاتب شعبه قائلاً: إلى الأن لم تطلبوا شئياً باسمي، أطلبوا تاخذوا ليكون فرحكم كاملاً يو 24:16
وليس الأمر لصعوبة الموضوع لأن الله يستطيع كل شى ولا يّعثر عليه أمر، والغير مستطاع لدى الناس مستطاع لديه، بل له في الموت مخارج أي 2:42
ولا أعتقد أن السبب هو أنها إرادة الله "وهنا أقصد الأمور التي أعلن الله عن إرادته فيها في كلمته المقدسة"
مثل الخلاص، فالله يٌريد أن جميع الناس يخلصون وإلى معرفة الحق يقبلون
ومثل القداسة فإرادة الله قداستكم، والشفاء أنا هو الرب شافيك
والحماية وتسديد الإحتياج ...............الخ
إذا فلماذا لا نجد إستجابة لصلواتنا في بعض المرات
وهنا أريد أن أذكر سبع خطوات للصلاة المستجابة:

1- حدد ما تحتاجه من الله:
أستغرب جداً عندما أقرا معجزة شفاء الرجل الأعمى بدا يصرخ يايسوع أبن داود أرحمني وكلما منعوه كان يزادد صراخاً، وعندما أحضروه للمسيح لم يّقم بالمعجزة والشفاء رغم سماع صراخه وطلب الرحمة، لكن يقول له ماذا تُريد أن أفعل بك؟
وكأن المسيح يقول له ماذا تريد بالتحديد من رحمتي. فقال أن أبُصر، فلمس عيناه فابصر.
تُرى لماذا يطلب الله أن نكون محددين إلم يعرف الله إحتياجاتنا؟ وماذا نُريد؟ أعتقد ان كنا محددين هذا يُبرهن إيماننا ويبرهن إحتياجانا ومدى أقتناعنا بأنه فعلاً إحتياج يتطلب تذدخل الرب.
قرر ما تحتاجه من الله وكن محدداً بشأنه.

2- إبحث في الكتاب المقدس عن المقاطع والوعود التي تتحدث بشان إحتياجك:
أرجع لكلمة الله وتزود بما جاء بها من جهه إحتياجك وتّمسك بالمواعيد التي تّخص إحتياجك ورردها والهج بها ودعها تتغلل داخلك وتتشبع بها.
وأجعل صلواتكم منطلقة من كلمة الله، مستندة على مواعيد صريحة تحفظها وترددها.
إن كنت تحتاج إرشاد أقرا من كلمه الله ما جاء بها ما يّخص الإرشاد وتّمسك بمواعيد الله عن الإرشاد مثل: أعلمك وأرشدك الطريق الذي تسلكها، أنصحك عيني عليك مز 8:32
وهكذا بخصوص الشفاء أقرا ما جاء من معجزات شفاء وأحفظ ورّدد مواعيد الشفاء مثل:
وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا مسحوق لأجل أثامنا تاديب سلامنا عليه وبُحبره شُفينا اش 5:53
أنا هو الرب شافيك خر 26:15
من جهة الإحتياج تمسك بوعد الرب لم آرئ صديقاً تُخلئ عنه ولا ذريى له تلتمس خبزاً مز 25:37
أتحد بكلمة الله وأجعل كلمة الله تغمرك وألهج بها وتّمسك بها من جهه ما تحتاجه من الرب.
تغذى على كلمة الله في صلاتك من جهه ما تحتاج، سوف تزرع فيك الإيمان وتعرف مشيئة الله من جهه الأمر وتكون أكثر ثقة وإيمان وأنت تصلي..

3- أسال الله من أجل ما تُريد:
بعد أن تُحدد وتتغذى بكلمة الله من جهه ما تريد ببساطة أطلب
أسالوا تُعطوا أطلبوا تّجدو أقرعوا يفتح لكم، لأن كل من يسال ياخذ ومن يطلب يجد ومن يّقرع يُفتح له
 لو 11: 9و10

4- أمن أنك نّلت ما طلبت:
لذلك اقول لكم كل ما تطلبونه حينما تصلون فآمنوا ان تنالوه فيكون لكم. مرقص 24:11
وهذة الطريقة تُحدد ماهو أساس طلبك، هل هو الإيمان أو العيان "لأننا بلإيمان نسلك لا بالعيان" 2كو 7:5
عندما نتعامل مع الله لا يجب وضع العربة قبل الحصان "أى نرى إستجابة فنؤمن أننا نلنا" لكن أمن أنك ّنلت حتى قبل أن ترى إستجابة.
ماذا لو طلبت من رئيس دولة طلب بسيط قبل أن ترى الإستجابة يمكنك أن تقول هذا الأمر صار لأنه أكيد سوف يصنعه لأنه قادر ووعدني
هكذا إيمانك أنك نلت الأمر قبل أن ترى شى على أرض الواقع يُبرهن إيمانك وتحّديك للواقع
يعتقد البعض أن الحقيقية هى الحقيقية الحسية، لكن هناك نوع أخر من الحقيقية هى الحقيقية الروحية المبنية على كلمة الله
تّمسك بالحقيقية الروحية وأعلنها حتى تظهر الحقيقية الحسية، لا تبني إيمانك ومشاعرك على الحقيقية الحسية، لكن أعلن الحق الكتابي رغم أنه لم يظهر بعد في الوجود.
لأحظ لغة الله في الكتاب عندما صلى بولس عندما كان يتعرض لغرق السفينة لأحظ عندما وقف به ملاك الرب لم يقول له سوف أهبك، بل وهبتك. حتى عندما تكلم عن بركات المسيح لم يقل الذي سيباركنا، بل باركنا
فالله يرى المستقبل وكأنه حاضر، لذلك يّجب أن ترى بعين الله وعندما تصلي بإيمان تكلم عن المستقبل وكأنه حاضر،
 تمسك بالحقيقية الروحية المبنية على كلمة الله سواء شفاء أو بركة أو إستجابة.
نمي إيمان صّلب يرفض ان ينظر إلى الواقع والظروف "إيمان يأتي بالنتائج"

5- أرفض أن تّشك:
لا شك أن إبليس سوف يأتي إليك في هذا الوقت الذي لم تظهر نتائج على أرض الواقع ويواجهك بالواقع.
إن أستسلمت سوف تجد نفسك مجنون لأن الواقع عكس ما تقوله وما تؤمن به. لكن أرفض كل فكرة شك
وقل ليّكن الله صادق وكل إنسان كاذب
ماذا لو نظر لو فكر إبراهيم عن وعد الله أن نسل سيكونون مثل رمل البحر في الكثرة والواقع أن يوجد حمل ولا إنجاب ووصل لسن صعب
لكن أمن إبراهيم، وهكذا موسى وغيره من أبطال الإيمان رفضوا الواقع وأمنوا بما وعد الله به، وكان الله أمين في وعده
يجب أن تنتبه أن ما تلأحظه وتتلامس معه يّحكم أفكارنا، لذلك يجب أن تحترس لأنفسنا ضد أى فكرة شريرة أو شك تتسرب إلى أذهاننا من إبليس، وأن نبقى بعيد عن كل ما لا يُعضد إيماننا بأن الله أستجاب صلواتنا.

6- الهج بإستمرار على الوعود الكتابية الخاصة بطلبتك:
يابني اصغ الى كلامي.امل اذنك الى اقوالي،  لا تبرح عن عينيك.احفظها في وسط قلبك،  لانها هي حياة للذين يجدونها ودواء لكل الجسد أم 4: 20-22
الهج تامل بإستمرار في الوعود التي تبني عليها إستجابة صلاتك، أنظر إلى نفسك وكأنك تمتلك ما طلبت من الرب، خطط وأسلك كما ولو كانت الإجابة صارت حقيقة وأقعية.
إن ثّبتم في وثبت كلامي فيكم تطلبون ما تُريدون فيكون لكم يو 7:15

7- أعطي الشكر والحمد لله:
لاتهتموا بشئ، بل في كل شى بالصلاة والدعاء مع الشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكر لتُعلم طلباتكم لدي الله
في 6:4
الخطوة النهاية نحو الصلاة المستجابة هي أن ترفع قلبك في شكر وحمد له متواصل من أجل ما فعله لأجلك وما يفعله الأن لأجلك، إجعل كل صلاة مصحوبة بشكر وحمد لله .

أخوتي الإحباء أصلي من كل قلبي أن تجد هذة الكلمات صدئ في حياتكم كما وجدت صدئ لدئ وغيرت لغتي في الصلاة
لنختبر إستجابة لصلواتنا لأن الرب إلهنا صالح وقلبه مليان حب ورحمة لكل واحد منا
فلنتتقدم بثقة إلى عرش النعمة لننال رجمة نجد نعمة عوناً في حينه.
الرب يبارككم


----------



## assyrian girl (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سبع خطوات نحو الصلاة المُستجابة "عملية جداً"*

thank you so much for ur nice topic and God bless you


----------



## sara2003 (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سبع خطوات نحو الصلاة المُستجابة "عملية جداً"*

جميل قوى جدا كلامك يا افرام الرب يبارك وتكتب لينا حاجات اكتر


----------



## maramero (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سبع خطوات نحو الصلاة المُستجابة "عملية جداً"*

شكرا كتير علي الكلمات الجميلة و العميقة 
صلي لاجلي
انا الضعيفة


----------



## avram (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سبع خطوات نحو الصلاة المُستجابة "عملية جداً"*

يارب اشكرك من القلب لأجل محبتك وقلبك الملئان بالحب والصلاح والبركة لكل واحد وواحدة من أولادك وبناتك.
أشكرك يارب لأنه على قلبك أن نختبر قدرتك وغناك الذي لا يستقصئ.
أشكرك يارب لأنه على قلبك بركات وإنتصارت وشفاء لنا.
يارب ساعدنا يارب لكئ نُطلق إيماننا فيك
صلاتي يارب أن تزد إيماننا فيك فنُدرك أننا نعبد اله يستطيع كل شئ ولا يعثر عليه أمر. ليس فقط اله قادر لكنك اله تُسر بالعطاء، تريد أن تُغني أولادك، تشبع بالخير حياتنا.
تسدد كل إحتياجاتنا.
لذلك يارب نضع ثقتنا فيك ونضع طلباتنا عندك ونؤمن أنك تملا كل إحتياج بحسب غناك في المجد.
يارب أصلي بصفة خاصة لأجل الآخت Maramero
يارب تعلم إحتاجها وعندك سداد لكل إحتياج
أمنحها إيمان ترئ يدك وسلطانك ومحبتك وقدرتك في حياتها
فرح قلبها بإستجابات لصلاتها أمام
وأمنحها قوة بالروح القدس في الإنسان الباطن، يارب أحميها وأحفظها في أسمك
سياج بالروح القدس حول حياتها وكل ما لها.
يارب جميعاً بحاجة إليك ونشكرك لأنه اله رائع
مرة أخرئ زد إيماننا فيك إيمان يُحرك ذراعك القديرة، إيمان يرئ ما لا يُرئ.
إيمان يتحدئ الظروف والعيان ويراك خلف كل الغيوم لنا اله صالح.
في اسم يسوع نصلي يارب ونثق أنك تستجيب لأنك وعدتنا كل ما تطلبونه من الآب بأسمي يكون لك
وبأسمك يارب نطلب ونثق أن سمعت ولك كل المجد آمين.


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سبع خطوات نحو الصلاة المُستجابة "عملية جداً"*

شكرآ يا ابرام على الموضوع الجميل

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## mado (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سبع خطوات نحو الصلاة المُستجابة "عملية جداً"*

*شكرا على الكلمات الكتير معبرة 
الهنا الله تنظيم ولازم يكون كل واحد مننا منظم فى فكرة وفى حياتة 
وايضا فى صلاتة
الرب يباركك*


----------



## avram (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سبع خطوات نحو الصلاة المُستجابة "عملية جداً"*

الأخوة والآخوات الآحباء
سلام ونعمة من المسيح لكم
من كل القلب أشكركم Assyrian girl, Sara 2003, Maramero, Medo, فراشة مسيحية
لأجل أن كلماتي وجدت صدئ لديكم، وأشكركم على تشيجعكم وقلبكم الرائع
الرب يبارك حياتكم ويُغنيها بغنئ مجده
مصلياً للرب أن نختبر جميعاً روعة إلهنا المحب الذي يهتم بكل تفاصيل حياتنا ويستجيب لطلباتنا

الرب يُعطينا أن نختبر قوة وفاعلية الصلاة في جميع نواحي حياتنا وإحتياتنا
أشجع نفسي وأشجعكم على قلب الرب الرائع من جهتكم جميعاً والآفكار التي مُفتكر بها من جهتنا هي أفكار سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
فلنفرح به ونثق في محبته ونضع ثقتنا فيه عالمين أن لا يخزئ جميع المتكلين عليه
في أسم يسوع
آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------

